# Name that badge? (CSOR related?)



## eliminator (7 Feb 2013)

Noticed this MWO wearing an interesting badge on his left pocket, below his commendations. Does anyone know what it is? Possibly some sort of qualification badge related to CSOR?


----------



## eliminator (7 Feb 2013)

Possibly:


The Governor General, Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, is pleased to advise, as Commander-in-Chief of Canada, that the following insignia have been approved, as entered in the Public Register of Arms, Flags and Badges of Canada (Volume, page):

-Special Operations Basic Qualification, Ottawa, Ontario, January 15, 2009 (Vol. V, p. 417).

http://archive.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project-pic.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=1927&ProjectElementID=6419


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

Yea,  the MWO is wearing the SOBQ Badge - Might be called Special Forces Badge now since SOBQ is now called the Special Forces Course,  and the trade is Special Forces Operator.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Feb 2013)

On that note, what is the CIC Lt wearing on his left pocket?


----------



## quadrapiper (7 Feb 2013)

Vimy Ridge pin. God knows why.


----------



## kkwd (7 Feb 2013)

In the center of the picture is S Sgt Henry Planger of First Special Service Force. He served during World War 2. He even has a playground named after him in Pincher Creek, Alberta.


----------



## eliminator (7 Feb 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yea,  the MWO is wearing the SOBQ Badge - Might be called Special Forces Operator Badge now since SOBQ is now called the Special Forces Course,  and the trade is Special Forces Operator.



So, with the new trade recenltly established, will the "Special Forces Operator 00369" be the only pers authorized to attend the course? Has it ever been open to the "support" trades within CSOR or the greater CANSOFCOM community since it's just the "basic" course/.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2013)

kkwd said:
			
		

> In the center of the picture is S Sgt Henry Planger of First Special Service Force. He served during World War 2. He even has a playground named after him in Pincher Creek, Alberta.



Thanks KK I was wondering why we were looking a picture of two CF types posing with some guy in his kitchen? I presume they were visiting to give him some form of award?


----------



## eliminator (7 Feb 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Thanks KK I was wondering why we were looking a picture of two CF types posing with some guy in his kitchen? I presume they were visiting to give him some form of award?



http://www.pinchercreekvoice.com/2012/05/2296-rcacc-lethbridge-army-cadets.html


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

eliminator said:
			
		

> So, with the new trade recenltly established, will the "Special Forces Operator 00369" be the only pers authorized to attend the course? Has it ever been open to the "support" trades within CSOR or the greater CANSOFCOM community since it's just the "basic" course/.



I believe they would OT into the SF Operator trade after successfully completing the Special Forces Course.  Anyone can try out to be a Operator; if a CSOR Supporter(or anyone else) successfully completes the course they become CSOR Operators.  

If someone didn't want to do a CSOR/Special Forces Operator why would they get sent on AP and the Special Forces course(if they pass AP)?

Not sure what you mean by a basic course; would you consider the JTF2 SOAC course basic as well?




> If I join CSOR as a Special Operations Supporter, can I become a Special Operations Operator?
> 
> Support personnel may apply for service as a Special Operations Operator after completing two years of service (minimum) in the support position for which they were hired.


http://www.csor-rosc.forces.gc.ca/faq/index-eng.asp


----------



## eliminator (7 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the info Skeletor. I refered to it as the "basic" course, since the official qual name is/was Special Operations Basic Course. I'm sure the 17-weeks is no cake-walk. I have no idea what is taught on the course, but the _title_ would imply itself to be more available to the greater CANSOF community. (IMO)

However, as you pointed out, that does not seem to be the case, as it is the pre-req for employment as a CSOR operator.


----------



## MikeL (7 Feb 2013)

Perhaps that is partly why the course name was changed from Special Operations Basic Qualification to Special Forces Course.  


There are other courses that Supporters entering CSOR/CANSOFCOM attend; Such as SOSOC.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=4550


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2013)

eliminator said:
			
		

> http://www.pinchercreekvoice.com/2012/05/2296-rcacc-lethbridge-army-cadets.html



seen, thanks


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Feb 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> On that note, what is the CIC Lt wearing on his left pocket?



Looks like the old warrior badge...silver.


----------



## quadrapiper (7 Feb 2013)

There's some small bits of colour on the bottom, like this pin, sold by (amongst others) Army Cadet corps to support these people:  https://www.vimyfoundation.ca/pin. 



And there seem to be protrusions at the top, where the warrior badge was flat-ish.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2013)

Those small fiddly-bits of colour represent the Div flashes of the four Canadian Divisions involved.


----------



## quadrapiper (7 Feb 2013)

Thanks! Learn something every day!


----------

